# Happy Birthday Darklore



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

*Happy Birthday darklord!*

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday Dear darklord!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Happy Birthday DL!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Happy Bday, hope it's a great one!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Thats happy birthday to Dark LorD, rather than Dark Lore, who's birthday we celebrated recently... just clearing up any confusion 

And........... Happiest of Birthdays to you Dark Lord!!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday !


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, DL!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Happy Birthday DL!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, Dark, and many more!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya!!!!!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Happy Birthday


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy Birthday Darklord, I hope you had a great day!*


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Happy birthday dark, may the hair on your toes never fall out.


----------

